# Who would be your MAC Icon?



## Glitziegal (Sep 26, 2005)

Who would you like see honoured as a MAC Icon?

I would love to see Sarah Jessica Parker, or Macy Gray as a MAC Icons.
They are both beautiful, with a real sense of style with originality.  I guess they have stylists, but they both seem to look effortlessly beautiful.

I especially loved some of the smokey eyed looks used on SJP in Sex and the City.


----------



## trishee03 (Sep 26, 2005)

Gwen Stefani


----------



## Juneplum (Sep 26, 2005)

u know, we had a similar thread like this but it must have been lost during the move    .. anyways, i would love to see tina turner  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ,  madonna  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , gwen stefani or angelina jolie!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Sep 26, 2005)

angelina jolie


----------



## Ms. Z (Sep 26, 2005)

Raquel Welch , Brooke Shields, J. Lo


----------



## Tira-Misu (Sep 26, 2005)

Angelina Jolie or J. Lo.


----------



## Lo-Fi_Thriller (Sep 26, 2005)

Kimora Lee Simmons - or - Bjork


----------



## Vespcat (Sep 26, 2005)

Have to agree with Lo-Fi, Bjork is gorgeous and in a totally unique way, she would definitely be my Icon.


----------



## thegirlgotsoul (Sep 26, 2005)

Idina Menzel or Lauren Graham.


----------



## Juneplum (Sep 26, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ZLoves2Shop* 
_Raquel Welch , Brooke Shields, J. Lo_

 
racquel welch would be AMAZING!!!! she's STUNNING!!!  oh and sophia loren!


----------



## Krista (Sep 26, 2005)

Angelina for sure! Or Bjork.


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Sep 26, 2005)

Angelina Jolie, Gwen Stefani, Brittany Murphy, Drew Barrymore


----------



## Glitziegal (Sep 26, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss Pumpkin* 
_Angelina Jolie, Gwen Stefani, Brittany Murphy, Drew Barrymore_

 
Drew Barrymore, I forgot about her.  She has a great look.


----------



## atlantatiffany (Sep 26, 2005)

gwen stefani all the way. is there a way to let people at mac who we would like to see as an icon. anyway i love gwen's style. i think a collection with her would be very unique. 

i wouldn't mind seeing alicia keys also, i think beyonce would be cute but she is with loreal so i think kelly rowland would be great also.


----------



## CaliKris (Sep 26, 2005)

Gwen or Madonna would be my choice!


----------



## roxybc (Sep 26, 2005)

Gwen or Tyra


----------



## AlliSwan (Sep 26, 2005)

Angelina. Hands down.


----------



## Joke (Sep 26, 2005)

Madonna (I love her!), Drew (she is so pretty!) and Marilyn Monroe (sexy!).


----------



## Hawkeye (Sep 26, 2005)

Madonna, and ok dont laugh but I really think Paul McCartney. Why? I think that if MAC got a hold of him and did some of their magic they could do a whole beatles/wings makeup theme and it would really sell well.


----------



## sigwing (Sep 26, 2005)

Raquel would be great, if they're trying to go with women who have maintained an air of class and are legends in their own time, with a lifetime of accomplishments.


How about Elton John? *s*


----------



## niecypiecy (Sep 26, 2005)

Gwen, Angelina or Drew would all have my vote!


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Sep 26, 2005)

Shame Beyonce went with L'oreal. If Mac ever decided to use her then it would be great.

Definetly agree on Gwen.


----------



## turtle_pixie_ (Sep 26, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sigwing* 
_How about Elton John? *s*_

 
they done him... a while ago


----------



## Endit (Sep 26, 2005)

Marilyn Manson and Madonna.


----------



## Shoe Crazy (Sep 26, 2005)

Without a doubt Sarah Jessica Parker, Idina Menzel and Scarlett Johanassan.


----------



## Brianne (Sep 26, 2005)

Sophia Loren


----------



## user3 (Sep 26, 2005)

I'd love to see a Farah Fath collection but doubt MAC would ever pick her she is not well known.

She is Mimi on Days of Our Lives.


----------



## littlemissmagic (Sep 26, 2005)

Nicole Richie.

Okay, forget about the not eating, simple life bit...but she actually loves and wears a lot of MAC and is really inventive with her makeup!


----------



## GreenGlitter (Sep 26, 2005)

*a little different opinion.*

I kind of have 2 opinions on this...

On the ONE hand, i would like to see celebs...

But i really think that if they did a campaign kinda how Dove did, with real women... I could totally see my 72 year old aunt wearing lime green eye shadow or something. Just show that no matter your age, you can always feel young, beautiful and still be unique... and you dont have to be airbrushed or a multimillionaire to rock awesome makeup! MACS whole philosophy is that the people who wear their products are their advertisement.... why not let REAL attainable woman advertise for them?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





♠ Marianne ♠


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Sep 26, 2005)

Gwen  & Elton John again ..  ( I love him to PIECES!!! )


----------



## user4 (Sep 26, 2005)

i would say gwen stefani or j.lo


----------



## baby_love (Sep 26, 2005)

Drew Barrymore is already with Lancome...poo, she's so freakin beautiful!  

I'd probably like Gwen or Angelina.  both are gorgeous.  

if the MA at my counter was famous, I would say her, she's so beautiful and she would be a perfect icon.


----------



## 72Cosmo (Sep 27, 2005)

Oprah would be great!!  I like the idea of not using famous people also, but hey that could be another color story. We all know how often MAC comes out with new lines.


----------



## Spam.n.Rice (Sep 27, 2005)

Gwen Stefani definitely


----------



## peanut (Sep 27, 2005)

I'd love to see Cher as a MAC Icon.


----------



## fairytale22 (Sep 27, 2005)

Rachel McAdams, Lucy Liu, Drew Barrymore(too bad she's w/ Lancome), Tyra.


----------



## HotPinkHeels (Sep 27, 2005)

Another vote for Gwen Stefani here
also
*Gemma Ward (gorg Australian model)
*Reese Witherspoon
*Goldi Hawn
*SJP


----------



## sigwing (Sep 27, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *turtle_pixie_* 
_they done him... a while ago_

 
I forgot .... I have seen him in a Viva Glam pic or something.  Sorry!

Hotpink....Goldie Hawn is a great idea.  & it would be fun, with all her "flower child" and hipster "Laugh-In" days, the colors they could do with her.

I can't believe they haven't done Cher....she seems like a natural for them to pick.

Does anyone know the "guidelines" they try to go by to select an icon?


----------



## bellezzadolce (Sep 27, 2005)

*Selma Hayek
*Janet Jackson


----------



## vampygirl (Sep 27, 2005)

I think Oprah would be good or Cher.

But I am loving that they picked Catherine D this year! She's simply timeless!


----------



## Bunny8778 (Sep 27, 2005)

I would love to see Cyndi Lauper, Sophia Loren, Madonna, Blondie, Gwen Stefani, Goldie Hawn, or Janet Jackson as a MAC ICON


----------



## kittyredfern (Sep 27, 2005)

I think Marylin Manson and his girl Dita Von Teese would make the most amazing Icon collection! In fact, I'm so into my own idea I might even make a mock-up visual and post it to MAC!
Do you think the collection would sell though?


----------



## enka (Sep 27, 2005)

Bjork for sure (she is really creative, love her music and style!) and Moby. Moby is soo hot, I'd love to see him with lots of black mascara and a decent nude-pink gloss. This would break his nerdy image...
And I think, the singer of Depeche Mode would look awesome with dark, matte  l/s.


----------



## Juneplum (Sep 27, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kittyredfern* 
_I think Marylin Manson and his girl Dita Von Teese would make the most amazing Icon collection! In fact, I'm so into my own idea I might even make a mock-up visual and post it to MAC!
Do you think the collection would sell though?_

 

oh for *SURE* dita! i love her! i can just see the red lipsticks and red lipglasses that would be in the collection!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  *swoons* 
marilyn i'm not too sure about tho!! lol


----------



## Dawn (Sep 27, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Zap2it* 
_I'd love to see a Farah Fath collection but doubt MAC would ever pick her she is not well known.

She is Mimi on Days of Our Lives._

 

Her makeup is always beautiful!  Wonder what she uses!  PM me if you ever want to talk "Days"!!


----------



## Dawn (Sep 27, 2005)

Wish Ashley Judd wasn't with the Kohl's makeup line,  I think she is beautiful.  Natalie Portman is also very pretty!


----------



## TechnoKitty (Sep 27, 2005)

David Bowie would be my number one choice...they could do him and Iman together. Tori Amos second. Katie Holmes, Kate Hudson and Scarlet Johanssen, because they are all beautiful, classic looking girls and I think if MAC got ahold of them it would be fun to see how different they look.


----------



## springy (Sep 27, 2005)

how about boy george


----------



## nora_e (Sep 27, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sigwing* 
_Does anyone know the "guidelines" they try to go by to select an icon?_

 
The Icons so far have all been older. My guess is that 50 would be the minimum age. The Icon collection demonstrates MAC's inclusivity and their commitment to the "All ages" part of their motto.

While I think Gwen and Bjork would be great candidates for other MAC collections, I don't think they fit into what MAC is trying to do with the Icon collection.

David Bowie would be my top choice. Other strong candidates: Dolly Parton, Elizabeth Taylor, Isabella Rossellini.


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Sep 27, 2005)

Gwen deffinitely.


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Sep 27, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *springy* 
_how about boy george_

 

He was an Icon already 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   But so was my man Elton...so I say bring um back!!!


----------



## pink__grapefruit (Sep 28, 2005)

Marilyn Monroe, and Gwen Stefani just because there would be some awesome colors out


----------



## caffn8me (Sep 28, 2005)

I'd go with;

Laura Harring 
More of Linda Evangelista please 
More of Boy George please 
Naomi Campbell 
Let's have Ru Paul back too, he was fun! 
Kylie Minogue because my list is lacking a feisty blonde


----------



## thegirlgotsoul (Sep 28, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nora_e* 
_The Icons so far have all been older. My guess is that 50 would be the minimum age. The Icon collection demonstrates MAC's inclusivity and their commitment to the "All ages" part of their motto._

 
Then I would DEF have to say Deborah Harry! She would be amazing.


----------



## shriekingviolet (Sep 29, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nora_e* 
_The Icons so far have all been older. My guess is that 50 would be the minimum age. The Icon collection demonstrates MAC's inclusivity and their commitment to the "All ages" part of their motto._

 
Well that and the status of Icon implies that it's a person that has withstood the test of time and in someone is representative of a time, a movement, a genre, etc.  The definition of a cultural icon is someone or something that has served as an important and enduring symbol.  Not just someone who is pretty, glam or popular.  For that reason, I think I'd object if anyone under 40 were chosen to make an Icon collection for.  People like (say) Kate Hudson, Angelina Jolie, Beyonce or Scarlett Johansson may be icons in the making, but they haven't paid their dues to ascend to that level yet.  Naming them as icons just seems as wrong as when critics call new movies or novels "instant classics!"  It's oxymoronic!

As for my pics, I gotta second the choices of Cher, David Bowie & Debbie Harry and add Helen Mirren & Susan Lucci (LOL the latter because we need a soap queen in here somewhere!).


----------



## Catherine^ (Sep 29, 2005)

My votes go to both Gwen Stefani and Sarah Jessica Parker. Love em!


----------



## samtaro (Sep 29, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kittyredfern* 
_I think Marylin Manson and his girl Dita Von Teese would make the most amazing Icon collection! In fact, I'm so into my own idea I might even make a mock-up visual and post it to MAC!
Do you think the collection would sell though?_

 
I'd probably want everything from that collection, if it ever were.


----------



## samtaro (Sep 29, 2005)

I'm just sad I missed Elton, Eddie Izzard, RuPaul and Boy George!!!!!!!


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Sep 29, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kittyredfern* 
_I think Marylin Manson and his girl Dita Von Teese would make the most amazing Icon collection! In fact, I'm so into my own idea I might even make a mock-up visual and post it to MAC!
Do you think the collection would sell though?_

 

Oh that would be so amazing! Dita is HOT!!!!

Oh and how could I forget Masuimi Max!


----------



## kittyredfern (Sep 29, 2005)

Right, I'm off to design the Marylin/Dita collection then! I reckon it would fly off the shelves..just imagine how much the visuals would rock!!


----------



## HotPinkHeels (Sep 30, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shriekingviolet* 
_Well that and the status of Icon implies that it's a person that has withstood the test of time and in someone is representative of a time, a movement, a genre, etc.  The definition of a cultural icon is someone or something that has served as an important and enduring symbol.  Not just someone who is pretty, glam or popular.  For that reason, I think I'd object if anyone under 40 were chosen to make an Icon collection for.  People like (say) Kate Hudson, Angelina Jolie, Beyonce or Scarlett Johansson may be icons in the making, but they haven't paid their dues to ascend to that level yet.  Naming them as icons just seems as wrong as when critics call new movies or novels "instant classics!"  It's oxymoronic!_

 
good point...well i'd definately stick with my goldie hawn suggestion then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 she's be amazing! 
maybe john travolta then too...saturday night fever lol


----------



## Pink_minx (Sep 30, 2005)

Gwen!


----------



## scissor_sister (Sep 30, 2005)

MADONNA!!!!!!withmakeup names like: frozen,music,vogue,fever,rain,deeper and deeper, erotica, three different eye palettes Like a virgin, Ray of light and who's that gir. Stop me I'm going insane!!!!!!!!!!l


----------



## Shawna (Sep 30, 2005)

I definitely think they need to use more men.  I would love to see RuPaul and Elton back, and I would be all over the Marilyn Manson project.  *drools thinking about the reds in that collection*


----------



## MACgirl (Oct 1, 2005)

i agree with the being to young to be icons, while they are all good candidates, they are "icons in the making" but the icons i would LOVE to see and think mac proab is or has considerd them are :

Sophia Loren
Madonna
Cher
Cyndi lauper
Pat benetar
Twiggy
Deborah Harry

and as for the icons inthe making i think they shoudl release a "Young Hollywood" realese every year profiling the stars that arent yet icons but have and will make an impact in the industry, those on my list are:

Scarlett Johanson
Gwen stefani
Nicole richie
Christina Aguilera
Tyra banks
Dita Von teese


----------



## banana (Oct 2, 2005)

Gwen, Kylie, Kate Moss, and I'd love to see a Bollywood stars collection even though I don't know them, they are so beautiful


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Oct 2, 2005)

I agree with you on Nicole Richie, she's like a transformation queen, I'd love to see MAC do some wild make up on her.  She could pull anything off.
Twiggy has also been one of my favorites and i was sooo excited when i found out she was gonna be a judge on America's Next top model. She's so beautiful!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACgirl* 
_i agree with the being to young to be icons, while they are all good candidates, they are "icons in the making" but the icons i would LOVE to see and think mac proab is or has considerd them are :

Sophia Loren
Madonna
Cher
Cyndi lauper
Pat benetar
Twiggy
Deborah Harry

and as for the icons inthe making i think they shoudl release a "Young Hollywood" realese every year profiling the stars that arent yet icons but have and will make an impact in the industry, those on my list are:

Scarlett Johanson
Gwen stefani
Nicole richie
Christina Aguilera
Tyra banks
Dita Von teese_


----------



## Rowan (Oct 2, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TechnoKitty* 
_David Bowie would be my number one choice...they could do him and Iman together._

 
I love this idea.  I was thinking the same thing when I read the question.

I also like the Cyndi Lauper, Debbie Harry, & Pat Benatar picks.  Joan Jett would be cool too.


----------



## supko (Oct 2, 2005)

I totally agree with all the great lady rockers from the 70s-80s:  Joan Jett, Cyndi Lauper, Tina Turner, Cher, Debby Harry, Pat Benatar - and Chrissie Hynde too (I can never have enough black eyeliner!)

I'd also love a classic Charlie's Angels or Dynasty (Crystal and Alexis) collection.

Love the Bowie and Iman / Marilyn and Dita ideas -- I'd also love a Grace Jones & Duran Duran campaign too.

Along the lines of Catherine Deneuve - Sophia Loren, Ava Gardner, Jane Russell, Rita Hayworth, and Josephine Baker would kick a$$ too.

Not that they could be American icons but before Bollywood was called Bollywood there were some classic faces of the Indian movie scene including the glamorous Rekha, Zeenat Aman and Sharmila Tagore.  The actresses now are soooo Blandy McBland with their peroxide-orange hair!


----------



## clockworkrose (Oct 4, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACgirl* 
_i agree with the being to young to be icons, while they are all good candidates, they are "icons in the making" but the icons i would LOVE to see and think mac proab is or has considerd them are :

Sophia Loren
Madonna
Cher
Cyndi lauper
Pat benetar
Twiggy
Deborah Harry
_

 
I agree with you on ALL of these. I would freak out with the Twiggy, Cyndi, and Debbie collections especially...can you imagine the amazing packaging they would use for Twiggy? All mod and amazing...I'm hyperventilating.


----------



## EmGloss (Oct 4, 2005)

I would love to see Gwen Stefani, Cyndi Lauper or Debbie Harry.


----------



## marissa (Oct 5, 2005)

Gwen! I think her collection would include an amazing red lipstick and 4 cute eyeshadows of love, angel, music and baby


----------



## jess98765 (Oct 5, 2005)

Angelina Jolie, Gwen Stefani, Brittany Murphy, Drew Barrymore- anyone really who has natural beauty!!


----------



## aziajs (Nov 20, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana* 
_Gwen, Kylie, Kate Moss, and I'd love to see a Bollywood stars collection even though I don't know them, they are so beautiful _

 
Gwen Stefani.  I am not a fan of her style cuz she's really out there but it totally works for her.  She's got something really unique about her.  I think she would be perfect.

Dita Von Teese would also be really nice.  Very glamourous.  Take a step back in time.

I would love to see Bollywood star Aishwarya Rai.  She is so beautiful but she is signed on with Loreal.


----------



## Copper_Sparkle (Nov 20, 2005)

David Bowie/Iman *would* be a great idea, but, don't forget... she has her own makeup line(s)


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Nov 20, 2005)

Aishwarya Rai would be amazing for a glamourous, ethnic/Bollywood inspired collection with colours that i would probably love if they were made for Indian skin tones. But yeh she's with L'oreal!


----------



## openscrt (Nov 20, 2005)

Cyndi lauper hands down for me. She is totally unique and absolutely stunning at the age of 50+. A true original who has used make up to express herself through the years. LOVE her!


----------



## Copper_Sparkle (Nov 20, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *openscrt* 
_Cyndi lauper hands down for me. She is totally unique and absolutely stunning at the age of 50+. A true original who has used make up to express herself through the years. LOVE her!_

 

With a quad or other item named "Girls Just Wanna Have Fun!" How perfect!


----------



## chocula (Nov 20, 2005)

David Bowie!
Gina Gershon and Sophia Lauren together
Madonna, Gwen, Cher

I'd like to see a tribute collection to Kevyn Aucouin, maybe with a special item or items whose proceeds go to the AIDS fund in Kevyn's name.

I love the Marilyn and Dita idea.  His makeup is always fantastic to see.


----------



## MeganGMcD (Nov 20, 2005)

80s rocker chic collection would KICK A&&!!!


----------



## shabdebaz (Nov 21, 2005)

Gwen and Beyonce are good choices.  How about Aishwariya Rai?  Julia Roberts thinks she is the most beautiful woman in the world.  For those of you that don't know her, she is a famous Bollywood actress and was Miss Universe in '94.

p.s.  Sushi flower I just saw your post!!


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Nov 21, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *enka* 
_And I think, the singer of Depeche Mode would look awesome with dark, matte  l/s._

 

AH... now your talking 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




     David Gahan .. what a HOTTIE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




oooooooooo drool!!!!!!


----------



## colormust (Nov 21, 2005)

i vote gwen and marilyn manson. just think of all the different colors they could come up with and the names? oh, it would be so cool.


----------



## aquarius11 (Nov 22, 2005)

Aishwarya Rai all the way, baby!!!  I just LOVE her!!!  Her beauty is unbelievable...I've NEVER seen anyone as gorgeous as her...she is stunning!!!


----------



## bballgirl612 (Nov 24, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *roxybc* 
_Gwen or Tyra_

 
ITA! i was just thinking these 2, gwen is so unique and puts her own spin on things and always looks great. i love tyra's shadow, i think some quads would be great if she was an icon. i also thing anjelina, i would like to see them bring out a copy of that nude lippie she wears! its stunning!! i also love her shadow.


----------



## User40 (Feb 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *peanut* 

 
_I'd love to see Cher as a MAC Icon._

 

Oh, Cher would be great! I'd also like Marilyn Monroe and Prince. His favorite color is purple so they could have one with purple shades.


----------



## Hawkeye (Feb 4, 2007)

James T. Kirk or Spock


----------



## ChynaSkye (Feb 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *youbeabitch* 

 
_James T. Kirk or Spock_

 
too f*ing funny... im a fan too girl and your posts always make me smile. that does make me think of:





"At the end of Star Trek's first season, Nichelle was thinking seriously of leaving the show, but a chance and moving meeting with Martin Luther King changed her mind. He told her she couldn't give up...she was a vital role model for young black women in America. Needless to say, Nichelle stayed with the show and has appeared in first six Star Trek movies. She also provided the voice for Lt. Uhura on the Star Trek animated series in 1974-75."

http://www.startrek.com/startrek/vie...ast/69077.html


an amazing woman




Id love to see Madonna as an Icon... she embodies what an Icon is, decades of influence to women of varying ages and backgrounds


----------



## ChynaSkye (Feb 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ZLoves2Shop* 

 
_Raquel Welch , Brooke Shields, J. Lo09-26-2005, 12:26 PM_

 
came across this quote.. he he good call ;-)


----------



## missshappyasss (Feb 4, 2007)

I would vote for Heather Locklear.....only because the Icons seem to be older.  She is gorgeous.  When she is 70 she will probably still be gorgeous.


----------



## lacor (Feb 4, 2007)

It's awesome how some of you predicted Raquel, Dita, and Debby Harry a while back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I would like to see a Sex and the City type collection with Sarah Jessica Parker, and I love Nicole Richie too.  She always has amazing MAC eye looks.  I think for an older icon some of the 80s rock ladies would be good, or some of the first supermodels.  I love the idea of the Iman and David Bowie collection.


----------



## NobodyPlease (Feb 4, 2007)

Lets See ...

Lena Horn (georgeous woman)
Julie Newmar (awesome cheekbones and legs)
Faye Dunaway
Isabella Rosalinni (sp?)
Linda Carter
Meryl Streep
Marilyn Monroe
Sofia Loren
Bridget Bardo (sp?)
Joan Jett
Pat Benatar
Freddy Mercury from Queen - great style, huge voice
Steven Tyler and his daughter Liv together! (those lips could go on forever!)


oh there are just some many to choose from from all eras, all genres of ntertainment. From the classic icons of the silver screen to the modern stars of our time. WOW ...


----------



## KJam (Feb 7, 2007)

I would love to see Bette Midler!


----------



## Katja (Feb 7, 2007)

*I would love to see Bjork as an Icon.  I saw her with some innovative eyeshadow on my Coachella DVD, she's stunning.

For the younger Hollywood, I'd go with Scarlett Jo.  She's fucking beautiful.  I also like Fiona Apple, but I don't see her wearing much makeup. *


----------



## ShuShu Fontanah (Feb 7, 2007)

I would totally vote gwen, that would b such a cool collection 

Or Marilyn.... awesome fluidlines and beauty powders


----------

